# In The Pot Plop



## jarvan (Dec 19, 2009)

This turned out pretty cool. I like it, anyways.


Lavender-Litsea. Hubby named it Thunderheads


----------



## Overthemoon (Dec 19, 2009)

That looks wicked.


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 20, 2009)

I think it's stunning.  :wink:


----------



## vivcarm (Dec 20, 2009)

Jarvan, that's lovely - a work of art!!


----------



## gekko62 (Dec 21, 2009)

From one ITP glopper to another ...thats really beautiful soap!Love the colour combo. ITP is great that way-what will be will be and sometimes the results are stunning.Way to go


----------



## holly99 (Dec 21, 2009)

I like the name Thunderheads.


----------



## Billie (Dec 22, 2009)

I love the beautiful colors and look of your ITPP!


----------



## honor435 (Dec 22, 2009)

very cool!


----------



## whisks (Jan 3, 2010)

love it. you should do a tutorial.


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 3, 2010)

Ok I think I know the answer but what the heck is an in the pot plop- is that a version of a swirl? Whatever it is- it looks awesome!


----------



## gekko62 (Jan 3, 2010)

Stinkydancer said:
			
		

> Ok I think I know the answer but what the heck is an in the pot plop- is that a version of a swirl? Whatever it is- it looks awesome!



Variation on the in the pot swirl.......'cept the batters so thick its beyond pouring---gotta be glllopped plopped instead.And it actually makes for some really stunning effects   Gotta embrace what the soap fairies bring,eh??


----------



## Stinkydancer (Jan 3, 2010)

gekko62 said:
			
		

> Stinkydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your right! I think I know that better than anyone lately!! 
That's what I thought it was, now I'm going to try to do it on purpose. LOL It makes stunning soap.


----------



## honor435 (Jan 10, 2010)

so, did ya just squirt some liquid color in a few spots and see what happened? i love it, i would like to try, but worried id get some ugly mess and have to put it in the ugly funk soap contest!


----------



## Fweda_998 (Feb 28, 2010)

That rawks! What sent is it? 
Great Job


----------

